# 27 minute limit!



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Sunday morning, made my 1st cast @5:45-had my 3 fish limit by 6:12

Good thing the trout were cooperating, wife didn’t want me to go because I had early morning work to do.

All fish caught on Mr-17 in 4-6 feet of water. Largest can be seen in photos…21-1/4”.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Get Down!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice trout! Were they on the flat? Bayous? Creek mouths? What depth?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Nice trout! Were they on the flat? Bayous? Creek mouths? What depth?


Hjorgan

Bayou flat, fishing a gut where the water drops from 2-3 ft. to 4-6 ft. @ high tide. There’s a grass bed at the end of the gut. It’s like a buffet line for fish. Used several patterns of the MR-17 working them pretty slow with hard erratic pumps of the rod tip then free fall…repeat.


----------



## sea boss (Aug 1, 2009)

nice catch and really quick. way to go squeezing them in before work


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

I have been catching up on your posts, and yes, you have still got it.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Skiffer said:


> I have been catching up on your posts, and yes, you have still got it.


Hey skiffer, how you been?
thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Doing well, thanks, I hope you and your family are doing the same.


----------

